# JDBC:Mysql extrem Langsam



## Fr33B!t (21. Okt 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab da ne Frage: meine JDBC/Mysql connection ist extrem langsam.
Sprich sie braucht für ein normales Insert Into(ganz simples) ca 12 sekunden,...

Nun ich habe heute mal mit C# rumhantiert und mit ODBC gearbeitet, da gings sofort.
Öhm, ich Frage mich jetzt natürlich wieso das so langsam ist?
Its bei mir zuhause im Netzwerk drinn.
Ich benutze einen umgebauten Mac Mini als DB mit Xampp drauf, eigentlich gute Erfahrung aber dieser connect, ich kann nicht mehr ruhig schlafen ^^

Könnte das auch am Hub liegen? 
Poste wenn ich daheim bin mal den Connection Code.

aber das ist nicht normal oder?


----------



## Fr33B!t (21. Okt 2009)

```
public class DBconnect {
//static final String jdbc_DRIVER = com.mysql.jdbc.Driver;
private static final String DB_URL = "jdbc:mysql://"die IP":3306/testdatenbank";
public static Connection connect = null;
public static Statement state = null;
public static void getDBCoN(){
    
    try{
            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
            connect = DriverManager.getConnection(DB_URL, "root", "");//DriverManager.getConnection(DB_URL, "root", "");
            state = connect.createStatement();
            System.out.println("Yes! victory!");

    }
    catch(SQLException e){
        System.out.println("hat nicht geklappt bei der verbindung "+e);
    }
    catch(ClassNotFoundException cnf){
        System.out.println("Klasse des Drivers nicht gefunden"+cnf);
    }
    
     
}
```

so das ist der code, sieht doch völlig normal aus, kan das noch an etwas anderem liegen?


----------



## Meldanor (22. Okt 2009)

Dauert das DriverManager.getConnection() extrem lange oder aber , wenn du z.B. state.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM bla ; ") machst?
In der Schule bei mir war das Problem, dass, bis der ne Connection hergestellt hatte, Jahre vergingen. Wenn er aber erstmal ne Connection hatte, ging alles sehr schnell ^^


----------



## homer65 (23. Okt 2009)

Das ist doch gar kein Insert drin???


----------

